# "Gingerbread Lane" (lots of pictures)



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Every year the Hyatt Hotel Vancouver hosts a gingerbread contest for childrens charities. This year I wanted to come up with one that captured christmas, and cool architecture. So I figured nothing is more synonomous with winter then Russia, specifically Moscow. Nothing says christmas like churches and cathedrals. So I did Saint Basil's Cathedral. There were 3 categories, student amateur and professional. The professional category were Bakeries andc ake shops with teams of 5 or more, and were professional pastry chefs, wich I am not. The student category consisted of secondary students and culinary students. Some were individual entrants but most were also teams. So I entered the amateur. I did it all in my spare time, and built it on our kitchen table. It is about 20" wide and 22" tall. Its about 3 Kg of dough and a pound of icing. There were some really nice entrants, in all categories. I won in my category!

Ii forgot to take a picture of it at the hotel. there are a couple of minor things added to the final product but Its pretty much done in this picture. I'll get an update when I can go back to the Hyatt

I posted this in another thread here but I figured I would post pictures of the other entrants as I thought they were quite nice.

This is my entry









This was the winner of the Student category. I thought was quite stunning. The acuracy is astounding and is quite realistic. It almost looks like a picture









This is what won in the Professional category









here's a close-up of Cinderella









I thought that this one would win. It is also in the Professional, you can see all teh people that worked on it on the plaque they made out of marzipan. The photo's I took, did not do this justice the detail work is stunning! I spoke to a judge and they said that the reason it didn't win was that it is basically a wedding cake and not really a gingerbread.

































Heres a link to much larger pictures of the ones above

gingerbread pictures from christmas photos on webshots


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

A representation of A cruise ship docked at the "Pan Pacific hotel" AKA the 5 sails Due to the roof of the hotel being a huge canvas like roof that looks like sails










Another entrant









Some more









Another Professional entrant. A mash up of a few landmarks of Vancouver, I thought was pretty beautifully done. There are lights behind the windows, and a "Santa's parade" in the foreground









another









A Castle


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

A lighthouse.









A pretty cool looking toy train set. I guess I did get a pic of my gingerbread. Its in the corner a bit.









A representation of Santa's workshop









I thought this "Candyland" boardgame was pretty cool.









Another









There was a bonus category this year. The Hyatt is doing renovations and they ripped off the "Extreme makeover" theme. This one won the bonus because the witch looked like it needed a (makeover) lol









and another house


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The intricacy is astounding. Thank you for sharing, its fascinating to see what people can come up with.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea they had come so far.

Very cool indeed!


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Great post, I love gingerbread houses (structures) my wife has done one with the kids a couple times, and they are labor intensive, yours is a work of art. I can't imagine how long some of these projects must have taken. Good Stuff !!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

It is quite a sight in person. The pics don't do them much justice. I'm really impressed by the work people did. I lost track of how long mine took but I spent a few spare hours a night on it for over a month. Some nights I didn't work on it but, most nights I at least did a few things. 

Some of the other entrants must have taken an extremely long time. Like the wedding cake one. If you look at the webshots link I posted you can see the plaque they made and you can see they had a day and night "crew" working on it, amazing!

I just love to walk around and see all the gingerbreads. Too bad they all couldnt have won. But the real winner is the united way for children, as all the proceeds go to them. Wich is cool.


----------

